# 400 Bunnies Rescued from a breeding op in Northern Ontario!



## Runestonez (Jun 22, 2011)

Rabbit Rescue:

_Approx. 400 bunnies were rescued from a breeding op in Northern Ontario that went awry... many will have to be euthanizedbecause of illness but there are still a couple of hundred that we need to find foster homes for a.s.a.p. .... healthy ones we can't place in homes may face euthanization as well._

_We have until Thursday to gather as many foster homes as we can to help
these wonderful bunnies. Most of them are Holland lops or dwarfs,
ranging in age from babies to adults, with every colour under the
sun!

We are specifically concentrating on helping the adult bunnies. These
rabbits have been through hell and back, and while we cannot share
details on this specific case right now & we will be able to shortly.

What we can tell you is that if we do not get enough foster homes for
these bunnies, the outcome is not going to be positive for them. There
are still about 70 rabbits that need foster homes.

If you can foster a bunny, please email us immediately! We will
provide a cage with supplies, plus bag of food kindly donate by
Martin Mills! 

If you cannot foster right now, or miss this Thursday deadline,
please contact us when you can foster! As our current foster homes
are going to be completely filled up, this means we will not be able
to offer our help to the shelters that rely on us to take their
rabbits in when they become full. The situation for them, will become
dire quickly too. 

We need your help, and the bunnies need your love. Please consider
fostering or adopting today._

_www.rabbitrescue.ca _
Rabbit Rescue is also accepting donations since all rabbits that pass through will be receiving medical attention and being speutered.

_
_


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Dani,

OH this saddens me to hear about all these poor bunnies. OMG how can someone let them reproduce to 400. I will refrain from saying what I think of these type of people.

Unfortunately I can't take any of the bunnies in, I wish I had a house. I can donate a little money to help out any way you want to spend it.

Please let me know where to send it and to whom. With the mail strike I hope this won't deter people from donating.

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray: Many prayers for all those poor Bunnies. 

Susan


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Susan!

The rescue effort is being directed by Rabbit Rescue.
OREO is just helping spread the word.

They will be spaying and neutering every rabbit that comes in as well as providing them with medical care...so every singlecent will help!
Here is their link for donations:
[url]http://www.rabbitrescue.ca/donate.html[/url]


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 22, 2011)

I so wish I could foster!!! The only reason I never have is that I understand that fosters need to be kept separate from other animals, and there's no way I could arrange that. I can avoid direct contact, but they would still need to live in the "bunny room", where my other buns are. Would this be a problem??? Would it be risking the health of my bunnies?

And I wouldn't be able to transport any fosters here, they would need to be delivered.


----------



## Runestonez (Jun 22, 2011)

Contact RR and see what can be arranged!
They have many members and may be able to arrange transport.

You will have a better idea of what health issues they have and whether or not they could be in contact with other animals or not!
It won't hurt anything to see what can be arranged!

www.rabbitrescue.ca


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 22, 2011)

OK I will!Even ifI'm not able to foster, I will definately be making a sizable donation :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 23, 2011)

*plasticbunny wrote: *


> I so wish I could foster!!! The only reason I never have is that I understand that fosters need to be kept separate from other animals, and there's no way I could arrange that. I can avoid direct contact, but they would still need to live in the "bunny room", where my other buns are. Would this be a problem??? Would it be risking the health of my bunnies?
> 
> And I wouldn't be able to transport any fosters here, they would need to be delivered.


My own 2 bunnies and the 3 fosters all live in one room. I've never had any problems.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 23, 2011)

Is there transportation available to the US? I know it is a long way.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 23, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Is there transportation available to the US? I know it is a long way.


Brandy: I would contact the rescue directly. Theywould know best and it may be possible.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 23, 2011)

ok, thanks. I feel so bad for these little guys. I don't understand people sometimes.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 23, 2011)

I sent them a message, but apparently it is too hard to get them across the border. It's probably easier to foster locally anyway.


----------

